# 26650 Nemesis



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)

Here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

SAY MY NAME!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Wait... I just bought that ZNA...
Don't say my name!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (26/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Wait... I just bought that ZNA...
> Don't say my name!


I promise you mods are much less concerned about monogamy than women

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

i would love one of these


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/6/14)

I wonder if you can get magnets for these


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

Dont need magnets if you can work the switch a bit


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 7191
> 
> 
> Here


 
 Can I come and trade mine in for that one


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

when will these be available?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (26/6/14)

@eviltoy Maybe if we weld sticks on the side we can stand on the Mod so we can vape it.


----------



## Silverbear (26/6/14)

When @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## eviltoy (26/6/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @eviltoy Maybe if we weld sticks on the side we can stand on the Mod so we can vape it.


Huh uh I am a big boy I can reach the top quite fine


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/14)

Wayne said:


> When @Stroodlepuff ?


 
No idea! Just saw it on facebook. will try get some more information


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (7/7/14)

Love my Nemesis, would buy this in a heartbeat if you do decide to stock them. Icing on the cake would be to also stock an RDA that sits flush on this beastie


----------

